# Anonimo bracelet options?



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

I am probably picking up a Polluce soon and had a question about bracelet options. Now I have seen the stock one but the price is kind of high. So has anyone had their's on any other style of bracelet? Maybe a straight link Oyster or any other suggestions are welcomed. Thanks ahead of time, Terry.:-!


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll stop just short of calling you a heretic or a blasphemer, but I would rather have a strap than an off-brand bracelet. That would be like buying a Bentley and then putting Hyundai wheels on it. 

Please no flames. Take my comments in the jovial good nature that they were meant to have.


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree Terry, just dont think an aftermarket bracelet would do the watch justice and would roll with leather or rubber...isofrane looks sweet!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, my friend jcoat007 and Cali Kid are totally right but can be nice if you find something can match the soul of the timepiece and the most important if you like that...go ahead and post some pictures.

I saw this Professionale one time and to me looks very nice not my taste of that type of bracelets but looks cool :


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Those mesh bracelets kill me... argh!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

phunky_monkey said:


> Those mesh bracelets kill me... argh!


The Mesh kill me too. why would you want to disgrace a beautiful watch. I would not put on an after market bracelet on ANY watch. The anonimo bracelet is the best bracelet out there. I would just spend the extra cash for the bracelet.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

I understand some of the comments about sticking with a OEM bracelet. But I was asking what is out there since I know some people like to experiment, and sometimes stuff works that you wouldn't think that would. Personal that mesh does look pretty cool but I am not a mesh bracelet guy. 

But thanks for some of the opinions. I will look into the OEM bracelet option, my only concern with that is the lack of micro-adjustment. Oh and the price isn't small by any means. Anyone know if there is a used one for sale any where?


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've seen someone put an anvil or watchadoo bracelet on a Polluce or Millemetri, sorry for being so ambigious. Looked good to me. I had toyed with the idea of modifying a Tissot T-Touch Expert bracelet to fit an Anonimo since the design is very similar and the size is about right at 21mm


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Great info, since I might try it out on a anvil later since I have one laying around. But if I find a OEM one before then it might just be heading my way. Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Though the Anonimo bracelet is nice, it certainly is not the "best there is," (it has no micro adjustments, for one thing, it is rather difficult to attach to the watch, and many have claimed that it is a hair pincher, but I don't have enough hair to tell!), on the one hand, and, since it only comes in one style, seems rather common after awhile--i.e. it doesn't distinguish your 'nimo from anyboy else's. Other great bracelets in the watch world in general are the Omega mesh, similar to the Staib(?) above, as well as the IWC rice bead, the Oris TT1, some of the push-button Ball bracelets, and so forth, some more expensive, some quite a bit less. Don't see the Anonimo bracelet as anything sacred at all. I have one, and actually can't find a home for it among the four 'nimos I have that it will fit, though I am giving it a run on my Sailor Diver after Nelson's great shots. One of the pleasures of owning watches, in my opinion, is being able to personalize them in ways that fit your own personality, and about the only way that you can do that is by trying various straps and bracelets. Currently I have only one Kodiak (on my Militare, but even it was a special order) and beside the bracelet for the moment on the Sailor, I also have a Toshi, a 1907 ammo strap and a baseball glove leather strap, and am always searching for something new and different. Not all of us can afford $800 for a bracelet, so it is reasonable to want to find something nice for a whole lot less. Watchadoo makes some good choices, as well as a few other companies--don't close the door to alternatives to Anonimo--you might be pleasantly surprised by the options available to you if you just look around.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

timefleas said:


> Though the Anonimo bracelet is nice, it certainly is not the "best there is," (it has no micro adjustments, for one thing, it is rather difficult to attach to the watch, and many have claimed that it is a hair pincher, but I don't have enough hair to tell!), on the one hand, and, since it only comes in one style, seems rather common after awhile--i.e. it doesn't distinguish your 'nimo from anyboy else's. Other great bracelets in the watch world in general are the Omega mesh, similar to the Staib(?) above, as well as the IWC rice bead, the Oris TT1, some of the push-button Ball bracelets, and so forth, some more expensive, some quite a bit less. Don't see the Anonimo bracelet as anything sacred at all. I have one, and actually can't find a home for it among the four 'nimos I have that it will fit, though I am giving it a run on my Sailor Diver after Nelson's great shots. One of the pleasures of owning watches, in my opinion, is being able to personalize them in ways that fit your own personality, and about the only way that you can do that is by trying various straps and bracelets. Currently I have only one Kodiak (on my Militare, but even it was a special order) and beside the bracelet for the moment on the Sailor, I also have a Toshi, a 1907 ammo strap and a baseball glove leather strap, and am always searching for something new and different. Not all of us can afford $800 for a bracelet, so it is reasonable to want to find something nice for a whole lot less. Watchadoo makes some good choices, as well as a few other companies--don't close the door to alternatives to Anonimo--you might be pleasantly surprised by the options available to you if you just look around.


+1

We waiting for your pics !


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

@timefleas, thanks for the great response. So the search begins and if I find a great combo I will definitely let you guys know.

@Nelson, thanks for the great pics on the forum!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Source : WUS Member : gogator

Not bad, but is not my taste


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Nelson, thanks for the pic bro!


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

jcoat007 said:


>


Well said!!!!!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Such a fantastic looking bracelet! They really bring the Pro series to life in my opinion.

No micro adjustment is a shame though. I find it to be a feature that is very handy, in used it to adjust my Sinn on the weekend. I'd still be willing to give one a shot, but unfortunately it won't go with my Drass finish.


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

Go with whatever is comfortable for you!
I personally agree an Anonimo 'deserves' a nice handmade strap (see ammo thread!) or an OEM bracelet (they're so hot!), that's fit to the watch (something about a straight bar on a curved case?)  , but...do what you think looks good for you. (BTW - most Drass finishes have stainless accents, so the bacelet _should_ work...)


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

i would say its your watch do what you want. But i would say before you do anything please try the anonimo one. I did and nothing compares it fits me fine and no other bracelet comes close imo. But be warned if you try it you might end up buying it. I did and since then i have saved on straps. (thats what i told wifee).


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

ONly way to go is OEM, Love mine


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I think some of the responses, above, have missed the point of the original post. Not all owners of Anonimo watches can afford (or want) to spend upwards of $1000 to buy the OEM bracelet, as nice as it is, so, what are some reasonable, lower cost alternatives? A few were suggested, but most posters just keep coming back with the one bracelet Anonimo offers. It is a nice bracelet indeed. NOW, are there any alternatives for those who would rather not, or simply cannot, pay so much for a steel bracelet?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

timefleas said:


> I think some of the responses, above, have missed the point of the original post. Not all owners of Anonimo watches can afford (or want) to spend upwards of $1000 to buy the OEM bracelet, as nice as it is, so, what are some reasonable, lower cost alternatives? A few were suggested, but most posters just keep coming back with the one bracelet Anonimo offers. It is a nice bracelet indeed. NOW, are there any alternatives for those who would rather not, or simply cannot, pay so much for a steel bracelet?


+1

We love the Anonimo bracelet but as timefleas said... guys don't forget the point of the OP.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

So far I have been wearing it on a Timefactors retro which seems to work pretty good. But who knows maybe in the future I might put a bracelet on it.


----------



## louky (Dec 27, 2010)

I sugest to stay with the leather kodiak! First its so much comfortable then a bracelet.second the italian tradition and originality is based on leather straps ,specialy if it is is a unique kodiak!


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

I know this post was ages ago, but I'm interested in the answer to the original question too. I just bought (and have in-coming) a Millemetri. I paid about $1100 for the watch and spending another $800 on the bracelet is out of my range — and I also don't think it's reasonable, however nice it may be. I have a Rolex GMT Master II on the bracelet, and that will likely remain my all-stainless watch. But I do wonder about this. Any pictures would be nice from people. Most of us are using after-market leathers — Toshi, Kain, Etc. – and most of us are delighted with them. Is it beyond the wit of man to create a nice piece of stainless steel for a 22mm lug? I suspect not …

Maybe we can revive this discussion.

d.


----------

